# tbol help please



## lostweighmuscle (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Guys

This will be my first cycle it will be tbol only, I have 100 tabs 25mg each was gonna run 50mg ed till run out, I have some got some cycle assist and pct xtreme along with some clomid, any tips? I have been working out for over a year, no idea how much muscle I have put on because I lost a LOT of weight but I get complemented on my arms and chest so...doing ok, would appreciate any advice. I am 40 years old

Thanks in advance

No Idea about max bench but normal benchpress sets are

182 x12
176 x12
170 x12

Im 178lbs 5'7''


----------



## obbiie (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey mate,

TBOL is pretty easy on the system and if it's good quality you will be able to add some size with 50 - 60mg a day for 4 to 6 weeks.

I've seen it done as an oral only cycle but obviously I'm going to suggest that you should be running a least a base does of test as well. Better would be 10 - 12 weeks of Test E or C at 300mg a week with the first 4 weeks using the TBOL at 50 a day to kick start. One jab a week is easy if thats what puts you off. Probably want to have some form of AI on hand for this as well. And when you say 'some clomid' how much have you got on hand?

Before you jump on it though, is your diet in check? What is your training like? Body fat level?


----------

